# Resurgence labs



## TheGhost (Jan 7, 2015)

Gah I miss this lab EVERYTHING is shit compared to Resurgence!


----------



## Yaya (Jan 7, 2015)

Didn't they get busted? ........


----------



## TheGhost (Jan 7, 2015)

Yeah...really sucks... I've used others and nothing has been as good as them


----------



## TheGhost (Jan 7, 2015)

I had nothing but respect for them! their stuff was great and professional


----------



## Yaya (Jan 7, 2015)

Th is sort of thing happens to so many labs over the years.. get used to it.. 

They also had recs on them...


----------



## TheGhost (Jan 7, 2015)

Very true....CK was great but nothing like resurgence but I think he is down for the count for a while so Now im in search of a few good ones. it would be nice to have 1 and never have to worry about searching again lmao


----------



## Yaya (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm flying high on the holy spirit these days....

Diet and jesus = results


----------



## TheGhost (Jan 7, 2015)

Hahah nothing wrong with that brotha!


----------



## TheGhost (Jan 7, 2015)

Whats your stats?


----------



## Yaya (Jan 7, 2015)

6 ft 4
256 pnds
Blond curly Hair
Hazel eyes
Earring in left ear
tattoo on right shoulder (tiger), lower back (tribel tree of jesus)
31 years old
Mother Greek and Cambodian
Father Irish and Serbian.
Southern baptist Christian
Favorite food = California rolls
Favorite drink= Pepsi cola.. hee hee


----------



## TheGhost (Jan 7, 2015)

nice but not my type I prefer a coke drinker


----------



## Yaya (Jan 7, 2015)

Pepsi rules!!!!! Heeheehee


----------



## TheGhost (Jan 7, 2015)

Maybe cherry pepsi but Coke and Shrimp is the best


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 7, 2015)

TheGhost said:


> Very true....CK was great but nothing like resurgence but I think he is down for the count for a while so Now im in search of a few good ones. it would be nice to have 1 and never have to worry about searching again lmao



That would be called TRT


----------



## TheGhost (Jan 7, 2015)

hah this is true story


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jan 7, 2015)

I understand there is some cooperating with the prosecution happening? This could hasten the return of this lab. That would entail the guys busted regurgitate any and all information pertaining to the case. Resellers of this lab should be concerned as they are considered drug dealers of the drug dealers. 
Customers may or may not have anything to worry about besides knowing that their personal info is going to be digitally preserved as evidence somewhere in the Matrix for all eternity. 
On a lighter note, hey, it's not ratting if you don't talk about it and it's all the rage in the Federal System....Everybody's doing it!!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 7, 2015)

What board were they on? Ive never heard of them.

Blonde curly hair and an earing in your left ear yaya? Lmao...is this the same profile description you have on tinder?


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hee hee hee


----------



## TheGhost (Jan 10, 2015)

Yes i've heard the same. It sucks seeing a good lab gone though.


----------

